# One Cool Message



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I thought I had better start a journal since I keep randomly posting pics. Welcome to those who actually take the time to read it.

All sorts of names crossed my mind for the journal name, but Sonny's racing name seemed the coolest.

Of course Sonny will feature greatly, so will Inca. But any/all horses in my day may feature at any time!!

LOL I feel a bit self-conscious writing here. Odd when I don't when posting to Confession time!

I'll kick off with my first pic of each of them.

Inca








Sonny


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

They're cute! I'll be interested to follow


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

And today I brought them out the paddock to give them their feed, one at a time. Bit of a pain but just how it has to be atm.

Sonny first then while Inca was out the others hung round gate. When I first went into paddock both walked towards me which was nice. Inca now associating being caught with nice things. First couple of times I had to hoon round paddock to catch her lol.

Sonny got his front leg over rope and started to freak so i'm telling him to stand still and he seems to actually listen as I pulled lead through. Good to know he has a brain in there!!

Sonny got himself bailed in the corner by bossy Buzz and nearly got put through the fence to the neighbours paddock! Buzz goes up the hill a bit and Sonny back to gate thinking he might have wanted a bit more feed after all. Buzz lays ears back at 10 paces and looks at Sonny and Sonny is out of there quick smart. Old Tess gets in Sonnys face ears back, shake head and he doesn't bat an eyelid!!

Buzz makes me anxious because he wants to boss the other horses even when you have them on a lead, so they want to get out of his way. When you shoo him he will leap away but buck his hindquarters at you. A bit freaky, even though he hasn't lashed out it does not make for a calming time. Buzz is the horse my sister rides. I wish she had kept BillyJack, he was much easier to be around.

A couple of pics from today

The mane and angle of pic make Inca look top heavy!!
View attachment 936682


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Subbing.. love your pics and updates


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

thanks @gingerscout


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Subbing! Interested to follow your journey!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm here, too! And man, am I jealous of your pasture!! Pretty horses, too. Life is good!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Change. This is my sister & BILs place. Sonny has enjoyed just being a horse. If he has ever seen such big paddocks it would have been before going into training most likely.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@Zebedee


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I'm always amazed that real people actually live in postcard settings


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cute horses! Can I live where you live? lol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like you need to give Buzz a piece of your mind 

Really looking forward to following your journey! Inca and Sonny are so lovely!! <3


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll definitely be following along


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys
@Horsef most of New Zealand has picturesque scenery once you're out of the cities. The scenery changes but still beautiful most places .
@GMA100 You would be welcome anytime


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

DS just bought a float. The beach just got closer!! BIL needs to do a bit of work on it but i think it is mostly cosmetic. Exciting much


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

*I did it!*

So I finally rode Inca today! :happydance:

Poor old Inca, I think she believes that when someone gets on her she is supposed to just go fast. So we just walked round the paddock for about 1/4 hour with little arguments about direction!! 

Then some dickhead up the road started shooting which made Inca nervous and as I am still working on confidence we called it a day. Going to take a bit of time for her back muscles to strengthen. 

Was using an eggbutt snaffle, but it is not the bit for her. When i trialed her she had a pelham which she went well in, might get one but will try the tom thumb snaffle tomorrow. The one I have is a tad short but we will see.

I wish I wasn't so fat.

We trimmed Inca's front feet a bit but she will get a proper pedicure next week.

























and this sort of summed up the day lol









End of day, Inca got a wash and we cleaned leather...not all of it but made a good start on what we are using.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A refreshing drink sounds good about right now. Since it's early in the am where I am I'll have a bloody mary. LOL Wonderful pics ShirtHot!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I think you look wonderful on her! Don't be so hard on yourself! I'm SOOOO glad you got to ride though!!!

And a drink does sound nice :lol: but I have to haul Izzie in a few hours, and I'm a SUPER light weight :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You and Inca look like you're having a lovely time! Thanks for sharing <3


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks @Zexious. I have to be careful about giving Buzz a piece of my mind. BIL can get funny about things and atm me and my horses are living on their property. Which makes me wonder how I put myself in this position!! But never mind will tough it out for now. It would be really easy if it was just sister.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Subbing as well. Yay for you and Inca! Lovely horses and lovely green pastures


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Well if this works here is a short video of the horses playing. They go in to the little stand of redwoods. Sonny seems worried about going in but he is a bit taller and some of those branches are low. Very cute (biased of course)






thanks to @Cherrij for info how to upload video link

:gallop:


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

@ShirtHotTeez - it shows that the video is unavailable. So you might want to look at privacy settings on youtube, I usually put "unlisted" and then it is not public, you can link it.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh thanks @Cherrij *duh* . . . its not exactly idiot-proof adding a video to u-tube is it?!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw the video just fine the 1st time.. and the 2nd.. that is such a beautiful area


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Now both video links work  

How big is their pasture? I would love my horse to have a chance to run on slopes..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

The block is 17 acres incl house/shed area. the blue line is the boundary with the road the 3rd boundary on triangular block. 4 acres off the pointy end is up for sale the new boundary will be to the right of the left-hand white dot, which is a new drive access, only been in about six months. 

In my pics that row of trees on the top of the pic makes it look like all really lovely riding land, which it would be but we don't have access, it belongs to a dairy farmer, but he runs beef cattle as well. This block of land was part of that originally.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I have just been watching videos of Sonny's races. How cool is that. Don't you just love technology!!!

Seems he liked to go to the front. When he won he led all the way. Seemed to throw in the towel once the other horses passed him. He won six, 3x 2nd, 2x 3rd, 2x 4th.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats almost 7 ha of land - that is almost 3 times more than I have


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Cherrij said:


> Thats almost 7 ha of land - that is almost 3 times more than I have


Look on the bright side. Yours is mostly flat and usable. There is a lot of area not suitable for riding here, even if it is good for grazing! And you back on to forest extending your riding area. 

The road boundary used to be main road. The bend at the top was a real death-trap and the new main road by-passes it make this a much quieter piece of road


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

LIVING THE DREAM

1st riding day at the beach!!!! 

Great day! Best I can remember in years!! The 'new' float, BIL will tidy it up and paint it but it tows great and does the job!!

The horses were great. Just walked because its early days and their fitness needs building up. Evenso we were out an hour and half. It turns out my ancient gear isn't going to cut it. One rein broke before we were half way, if Inca shook or turned her head i couldnt hold it!! But she stayed with Tess and didn't fuss so we just coped!! Those reins now reside in the rubbish bin!

Finished the day with paddling. Tomorrow we meeting a friend of DS and on the beach again 

Though the forecast is rain, so hold that thought 

warning photobomb!!









































































:cowboy:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

. . . and a couple from paddling. There is a limit to how many you can post at one time!

View attachment 941186


























:charge:


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Lovely beach to ride! I bet you had lots of fun and although the rein breaking episode must have been somewhat scary it must have also worked as a confidence booster because of how well Inca behaved. She is a good girl!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@TuyaGirl she was very good, just stayed with Tess. We did an earlier beach ride this morning, with friends of DS. Same ride. My faith in the bridle was such that I tied a piece of baling twine on to the bit over the headpiece, 'just in case'. lol. I have a new cheapie bridle arriving in a few days!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

We pretty much did the same ride today. Tess and Inca both a bit tired, so day off tomorrow. And it looks like its going to rain anyway. A couple of DSs friends rode with us today. The brown/black horse is a 4yo just broken in recently, son of Tess.

The greenery pics show the breakline track in front of the forest. It is very overgrown and the trees not trimmed. Perhaps it is left like that as a windbreak from the coastal storms? IDK.

1 is a tiny parking area, that little building is a public loo
2 and 3 the break road, there is one place blocked where we have to get off and lead the horses under a tree and another where it feels like the rollers on a car wash!!
4 where the white road sign is points backt to the forestry headquarters and forest rides
5 is directly behind 4 and that little hill is a sand dune with the beach on the other side
8 is the 'ramp' where vehicles access the beach, demonstrated by a local tour bus. Glad he wasnt 5 mins later!
10 I got DS to take a couple of us. The baling twine over the headpiece reflects my lack of confidence in my old gear, since the reins broke yesterday. I think it was indian leather but do I put my trust in Sonny's bridle of similar age, even though it is english leather!!?

Sorry I haven't resized the pics to show right way up but I am way too tired to fuss with photoshop tonight!

So the next major hurdle is getting on Sonny 


1 








2 








3 








4 








5 








6 








7 








8 








9 








10


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Today I just got Sonny and Inca in to hang out with. Sonny was a bit pushy coming in, maybe he thinks he will go to the races!! I pull him up quick smart but when he is calm I love on him some. I gave them a feed and made them stand around until Sonny was bored, Inca will just take whatever but having her there helped prevent Sonny having a melt down. A bit woosie of me but its ok for now.

Sonny was a bit fidgety but doesn't bat an eyelid at the blue cover flapping wildly on the boat. Hopefully the boat goes in the water soon. Was meant to be this coming tuesday, but soon is good. I just pottered about and cleaned up some rubbish and made noise and flapped about to establish the new normal!!

Sonny isnt extra big in the butt, it is angle of pics. But my little 15.3 - 16hh horse is home measured at 16.2hh !! Can I get a chair-lift to get on?

Photobomb -

































































:gallop:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@ShirtHotTeez - Sonny is lovely! And 15.3, 16.2 - a mere 3 inches! Pah! ;-)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@Change lol it is still an extra 3 inches I have to haul my extensive rump up!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Didn't have a lot of time today but got Sonny in for a feed. They were right 'there' by the small gate (that he wouldn't go through the other day). But I tried anyway. He started fussing and I was about to call it quits and take him the long way when bossy Buzz stepped up behind Sonny and he just walked through!! Thanks Buzz!!

A couple of quick pics. Loves with Sonny, interupting his eating - he was chewing hence the funny face! Buzz got to come in for a treat, he doesn't usually get fed for obvious reasons lol.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

:loveshower: :loveshower:

So I'm in love all over again!!

Sonny was such a dude, no one has been on him in seven weeks. No back up, no pg jump, no dirt!!
























so the deep tyre tracks were a bit spooky! . . . and I did hold on to the saddle most of the way!!

























































. . . and just before we reached the ramp there were several cars and people, and Sonny got a bit stroppy so I just lead him the last short stretch to the float.

. . . over the moon here!! . . .


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I thought I might have trouble loading Sonny on the float, since the last time he was on one he was in it for nine hours or so. But he was great. Tess being heavier went on first so that possibly helped, but I think he was keen for an outing!

We sent a couple of pics to his previous owner and they are delighted that he looks and is going well.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow, you go girl!! So, no rushing out in such an open space? That's fantastic!! 
I just hate when Tuya is (or was, gosh been such a long time since we went to the beach) cantering by the shore and suddenly makes a sudden stop to look how deep the water that is coming from the sand into the ocean is. So yeah, sometimes I hold on to the saddle as well  Absolutely loved the pictures, you seem really happy and smiley


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@ShirtHotTeez - I am so envious of the beach where you get to ride! Lovely. And Sonny is absolutely stunning! I'm so happy he did so well for you. Also - just wanted to tell you that I love Love LOVE your tat!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks @Change I am certainly very lucky to be able to ride on the beach here. And haven't even started on the forest yet 

Thanks about the tattoo, it is a maori tattoo with a story of my life and family. Needs four grandkids added!! Don't know when that might happen since that side of the family have scrapped me now.

Today will be a 'dressage' lesson with Sonny. Check the brakes, bending, circles, perhaps trot and serpentines and figure 8s.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

The idea of the 'dressage' lesson turned into a joke!! Saddled up Sonny and led him round the paddock a few times. He was a complete idiot. He could hear Buzz and kept screaming out to him and I chickened out. I tied him up again and he looks at me, like what the heck?! Later I was really annoyed with myself. I realise that what worries me is Sonny's reaction to the other horses when they are loose and he cant see them.

This morning we went to the beach again. DS rode Inca, we just walked again but went twice the distance as last time. I kept Sonny in the soft sand most the way up the beach, he was a bit twitchier than the first time but pretty good really. I even had a short trot. But tbh i felt like I was on a time bomb! After a while I came to the conclusion it is just his walk, long fast and powerful!! Checked the brakes a few times, they're not bad but slip a bit!! lol. On the way back Sonny had a short time where he was shaking his head. According to BIL it appears there is quite a bit of new rye-grass in the paddocks and they sort of 'trip' on it. Like joy, a tripping OTTB what a great mix!! Getting towards the ramp he started getting a bit stroppy again, but I had decided to try ride it out so I am not rewarding the dickhead behaviour and he didn't do anything too bad, so a couple of pluses today 

When he was tied up someones dog ran down the hill at us and Sonny pulled back. I had just loosened the girth and walked round other side to take off saddle and he nearly jumped on me. Saddle upside down on ground and he nearly got loose. DS called a few almost polite words for the bloke to keep his dog away. So I felt obliged to clean the tack when we got home. 

Oh, and I usually wear glasses but don't want to while riding, too expensive to replace! But I cant see too well at a distance without them, so I have to keep asking DS if the black spots in the distance are people/dogs etc to try and avoid confrontations!! Actually, reading up close is a challenge without them as well lol









































:gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry repeat here just want to keep everything in my journal

I confess . . . . . I had a splurge at Saddlery Warehouse today!! Riding boots, because I cant keep riding in sneakers!! a bit for Sonny, not what I wanted but the ring snaffle I have been using is slightly tarnished. I got a tom thumb snaffle, see if he likes it. Saddleblanket, New brushes and kit bag, horse shampoo, plaited cotton reins, leadrope for Inca. Got a kit bag for DS with some brushes as well. And a bot knife, I've never used one till last week when I used DSs. Who knew they were so good lol. Usually takes me hours to get rid of bot eggs... 10 minutes and I was done!!! Got her a new one too as hers a bit rusty but effective anyway.

Hoping to ride in the forest tomorrow morning, depends on weather! Will take Sonny with Buzz so that will be interesting.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Its hard to see where so much money went 

:gallop:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like you came away with quite a haul! Makes me want to go shopping.  I have to keep reminding myself that Rapper isn't mine so I don't go on a shopping spurge for tack for him. LOL.

I'm still envious of all that beach you get to ride on. Working horses in sand is great for conditioning them up in a hurry. It is one of the things I really miss about not living in AZ anymore. No beaches, but lots of sand. ;-)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@Change conditioning him up is not the goal, just want him thinking its too much work to do anything stupid!! Really just my stupid nerves because he has done nothing dirty. He is still letting down from racing condition.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Change said:


> When I was a teen-ager I had a mare that would drop and roll the minute her feet touched hot, soft sand. It didn't matter if she was saddled and you were riding, either. LOL. There was one place, near a river we'd ride/swim in. I was riding bareback on a soaking wet horse. She hit the sand and down she went. I stepped off. She rolled. And as she started to get up, I got back on. Did I mention I was wearing cut-off shorts? My legs were sand-scraped raw by the time we got home. ;-)


ouch, that is a very particular sort of agony!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Today we road through the forest for about 3 hours. What an awesome ride! Sonny was stretching down and relaxing. Rode with a friend of DS with her quarterhorse. Buzz hasn't been ridden in months and was really good, no dirt. Didn't even try to monster Sonny, so Sonny was happy to buddy up to him when he got worried!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I wondered how Sonny would handle having things brush against his legs and tummy, but he wasn't worried at all. He was more concerned about avoiding the gravelly parts of the track!!

I know my heels aren't down properly and my leg not right, just got to train the muscles as I cramp in the hip. Its a daarn nuisance!!

Farrier is finally here tomorrow. A few pics from friends camera..

View attachment 947866


View attachment 947866


























:gallop:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, the horses are so beautiful! Looks like some lovely rides. Especially along the beach! :O Super jealous.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

DS and I went down to Taumarunui for the weekend, 4. Were meant to go on down to Tikitiki to put my flax roses on DHs grave but my truck has some serious internal issues so had to abandon the extra ten or so hours driving.

It was our Mum's 83rd birthday. She seems well enough at the moment. We stayed at my eldest son's place fri nite and took their 2 little kids with us sat morning as they do 'crate day'! It was a full on day sunday. DSs daughter and eldest grandson came down, and the daughters boyfriend. My daughter did most of the food (we helped with costs) but it was a massive effort. My little granddaughter was afraid of the dog, then got a couple of frights from my eldest handicapped granddaughter so was very clingy most of the morning.

Nursed truck back North, but it might not be worth fixing. Have buried my head in sand today, just don't want to know :-(

And farrier bailed on us on friday. As he only does fridays it is yet another week.

Oh and on way through Whangarei going South we just happened to stop at the Saddlery Warehouse again!! I got a fleece cover to throw on after riding if it is windy and Sonny is hot. And the cute tote bag was cheapish. DS ordered a rug for her boy Buzz, they didn't have his size in. I am sure we REALLY NEED them!

















The rug is sort of scrunched up for the pic!

:gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

For 8Dec2017

Two posts were lost so just re-doing them for the sake of keeping my Journal up to date. I have lost the spontaneity of when it first happened.
This was a farrier day. The first after so long!!
DS had a meeting and couldn’t be there. BIL was supposed to be going out, but fortunate for me he was still there when blacksmith was here.
Tess kept putting her foot down which Graeme(farrier) probably found annoying, but I pointed out she had arthritis and it probably hurt to hold a foot up too long. He was patient with her.
Inca had him on a bit but was being playful rather than dirty. She was ok.
Sonny was good, though he will snatch a hind foot away if you don’t pay attention. He has no spare hoof and is a bit flat on his feet. Graeme was glad he didn’t have to try put shoes on. I am hoping going barefoot and feeding protein and milk powder will improve his hooves before next visit. Heaps of room for improvement.
Buzz. Was a complete a$$. Lucky for me BIL was still home so I got him to help. Buzz was naughty with front feet but not too hard to trim. But his hind feet, he completely lost it!! He threw himself sideways and backwards and reared. In the end BIL roped him to a pole, and he still wanted to go over the gate – where BIL was standing and a tractor is parked!! But he got trimmed.
I was reading the discussion in the 50s thread about how a blacksmith should not have to train a horse to have his feet trimmed. But there is a bigger story behind Buzz’s behaviour.
BIL bought Buzz off farrier, and farrier had gelded him. Apparently he chains the horse up so he cant move and does it with the horse standing, I don’t know if anaesthetic was used but I get the impression not. I can’t describe this properly because I have not seen it. Thank goodness. Anyway Buzz got away, I don’t know if it was before or after he was cut, but it had to have been a very traumatic experience. So we are assuming Buzz simply did not want that farrier near his hind quarters!!

Oh, still cant upload pic!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

For 8Dec2017

I don't really remember what I wrote here. But I had pics of Sonny and Buzz in their star covers. Cant load.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

*Bad Boys*

Feeling good about riding at home. Lead them down to the open arena because as you go out of the pen there is a steepish hill straight down to arena.

There is a handy little bank to mount from, which we will improve at some stage! Sonny was good while I mounted, gave a few little kicks or something then walked round for a while. After a while I tried a short trot, then a couple more. Suddenly he gives a buck  and my first thought was 'I never thought he would buck', very quickly grabbing some mane for the second one, since I was pulling him up (completely on reins :-( ) and he gave two more, but he wanted to bolt because after the first buck Buzz galloped past - without DS in saddle so Sonny just wanted to race! I stayed on for another minute or so but he just wanted to go and DS was hurt so I jumped off. Tried to land near shoulder so he didn't swing round and knock me over as I landed but pulled the muscle down my right side!! DS had walked over by then so she held Sonny while I lay in grass for a minute. But DS had banged her head and her horse was loose so as soon as I caught my breath I got up. 

Made Sonny back and 'move over' both sides, to get his attention back to me. But DS was having trouble catching Buzz so I tied Sonny in pen and went to help. 

I thought I had caused the problem by trotting Sonny past, but DS thinks the problem was a new girth which may have been too tight.

It kind of finished the day anyway. DS had a bad head injury on a road ride about four years ago now, so another bang on the head was not welcome.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Today I rode on the beach with DSs friend (will call her Dee - its her firstname initial). DS still has sore neck so not ready to ride yet. I wasn't sure what to expect after the other day, but Sonny was pretty good 

He nearly had a hissy fit loading to go out when he realized it was just him but he backed into the gate and gave himself a fright and just walked on. Almost loaded himself to come home!! He was pleased to see friends horses when we got there, horses he has been out with before.

Dee's horse walks very fast and Sonny seemed to be walking a bit short so kept getting left behind. I would just do a little trot to catch up then walk again. The walk/trot/walk can only be good for Sonny so I was happy about that. 

I may need to get some boots for his front feet till his hooves grow out some.

:gallop:


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Today (20 December) I still can't access page 7 on this journal. Keeps opening page 6, weird... 
I hope DS gets well soon, and that you are fully healed muscle wise.

Dare to explain about the milk powder for hooves? How to use it, how much, and benefits? Never heard that before  I give my mare powder gelatin, it's good for hooves, bones and hair


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@TuyaGirl apparently milk powder helps build amino acids, which helps build strong hooves. I was reading about gelatin and asked BIL what he thought, but as he hasn't used it he wasn't really interested, just said milk powder was all I need! I put about a heaped tablespoon in Sonnys feed. BIL was told this by a vet years ago when he was still training racehorses. He has always used it.

Do you think the gelatin has helped?


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

When Tuya got her hoof cut I asked the vet about if she should have a biotin supplement, and he said that most biotin supplements around here are very low quality (he said I better give her toothpaste would have the same results, lol - he was kidding but for me to get the point of how bad they are). So he advised gelatin, 2 packs per day for a couple weeks. Apparently is a good biotin source.
I used to give her already, but as a treat, twice a week or so (she loves it). Honestly, well, I don't know if it helped or not, maybe she was already on her way to recovery... But I always heard it has the same benefits as for humans, hair, nails, bones...

So I just go to the supermarket and buy powder milk? I will much likely give it a try!! Thanks!!

Oh and btw today your journal does not have 7 pages but 6...:think:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry @TuyaGirl I have hardly looked in since before xmas. The odd 'like' is all.

We just get ordinary full milk powder. A couple of heaped tablespoons in a feed, maybe a bit less if its a small feed.

I confess we have hardly done more than look at the horses over the fence and checked the water since just before xmas. Must get back into it, the nerves are creeping back in!!

Have got a bit of pocket money helping change-over at a couple of holiday homes. Starting to look for serious work now.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

So finally! We got to ride yesterday. Met 'D' for a ride in forest. First time DS has been back on Buzz since getting bucked of so she was a tad nervous, but he was good as gold. Sonny was awesome considering he was hauled out of paddock after about 6 weeks and just got on and go! No pig-jumps or shenanigans at all. 

Sonny has signs of good hoof growth but his feet still need attention. Need a better farrier, one who can do some corrective work. Just need some more length first. So we really need to ride where the footing is forgiving to his feet. He is a real twinkle toes atm!!

He loved getting some hard-feed! Much as he is enjoying being a horse I think he misses his stable and regular feed!!

We were supposed to ride again today but first DS bailed, then 'D' bailed. So the horses all just got a feed.
























































:gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

So, the saddle issue. As I mentioned elsewhere I have had the use of DSs Barefoot Cheyenne treeless saddle. It has been great for Sonny and me. For trail riding it is so comfortable and there are no pressure points. I have missed out on buying one of my own as I didn't have the money on hand when it came up. But DS wants to use it on her own horse (not unreasonable!) and a Status treeless just came up for $200. The woman accepted $175 plus shipping $20. Bit of a drop in quality but it will get me through the next few weeks/months.

And what else did I 'ask' for? A bates saddle. Well I got one for $100. But. . . it is only 16" (sold to me as a 17"). Fully mounted $150. It is in great condition, and we have it advertised for $600 (mounted)!!!

Be careful what you ask for. Be specific!!!

My Status should be here in a couple of days.

This is actual photo, but I photoshopped out background as it is the sellers house so didn't want to put that up for obvious reasons.

View attachment 951969


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Ooops to long between posts!!

The lady that has Inca on loan is really pleased with her and she is being treated like a diva. She is looking so good now, and I confess to feeling a tad jealous!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

:runninghorse2:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Latest pic of Inca at her lease home in Kaitaia 31Jan2019


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Hmmm, Inca was seen by an equine dentist this week. Apparently she may be 24 years or 28 years old. So much for 16!! Still at least she has a nice life now.


----------

